# Reidsville, NC September 17th



## ozzmonaut (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone else might post about this meet. I'm not coordinating it, just attending. But it's been a great show/swap in the past. So if anybody is close enough to make it, it'd be nice to see more people come out. Also, I host the Mount Airy , NC show on October 23rd, so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 2, 2011)

How big is this show? Is it worth a long drive?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 2, 2011)

Last year was about 80 people showing/selling probably. Might be a little bigger this year. It's not like Memory Lane or Ann Arbor. I only drive 1 1/2 hours. Probably nothing to go cross country for.


----------



## richtrix (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Ozz....Glad to see someone post the show. Hopefully it will be the best yet. The swapmeet / show will be from 12 noon until 5pm. See details here www.reidsvillebicycles.com

Richie


----------



## robertc (Sep 14, 2011)

*4th Annual Reidsville (North Carolina) Bicycle Show, Swap and Tweed Ride*

Just a reminder: This Saturday, September 17th Reidsville Bicycles will host it's 4th Annual Fall Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet, Show and Tweed Ride on at Market Square in downtown Reidsville, N.C. Swap meet begins at 12 Noon. The Tweed Ride is at 10am. Visit reidsvillebicycles.com for all the specific info.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm planning on going on the tweed ride too. I've got the duds, just not sure which bike to use.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 15, 2011)

Ahhh, steel, grease, leather, and mouss-tachhhe-waxxxx


----------



## jgallagher (Sep 28, 2011)

Can I get more info on the swap meet in Mt. Airy?




ozzmonaut said:


> Someone else might post about this meet. I'm not coordinating it, just attending. But it's been a great show/swap in the past. So if anybody is close enough to make it, it'd be nice to see more people come out. Also, I host the Mount Airy , NC show on October 23rd, so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## robertc (Sep 28, 2011)

It's scheduled for October 23 and ozzmonaut is putting it on. You may try sending him a PM.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, I've had some trouble getting online lately. The show is Sunday, October 23rd, as stated above. It is at the Sonic on Independence Blvd from 12pm-6pm. My plan is to do registration at 2pm, voting at 3:30, and announce awards at 5. Hopefully this will give people time in between to buy and sell, talk bikes, ride around , that sort of thing. Classes will likely be 1)lightweights  2) middleweights  3)ballooners    4)rat-rods/customs  5)muscle-bikes 6)bmx   There will be ribbons for 1st and 2nd place in each class and best in show. Might be ribbons for 3rd place, just depends on what I can afford. If anybody needs more details let me know.


----------

